# online service manuals



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

I have a 1990 sentra, I'm looking for a site , where I can view service manuals online, does anyone know where I can find this?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

I downloaded a owners manual from nissandriven.com for my 2001 Pathfinder. I assume they'll have one from your car as well. You'll need Adobe Acrobat installed to read it. Also, you'll need to sign up as a member on that site. It's free though, all you need is the VIN number on your car. It's pretty cool - it's exactly the same as the owners manual that car with my car, but it's a lot easier to search through on the computer.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

You can try this site here:

http://www.carfiche.com/

Your best bet is to get a Factory Service Manual. They will run you about $50 or a little more. They are worth it. I am still looking to get a Chilton's as well as a Hay


----------

